# Air, Fire and Water? The Powers of the Three Rings



## Úlairi (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not actually aware of anywhere where this thread has been posted before (but I'm sure it has many aeons ago) but what exactly was the point of the jewels of the Three Rings and how did this affect their inherent magical properties (_magia_)?



> _The Silmarillion: Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age_
> 
> *Now these were the Three that had last been made, and they possessed the greatest powers. Narya, Nenya, and Vilya, they were named, the Rings of Fire, and of Water, and of Air, set with ruby and adamant and sapphire...*


 
Here the effect of Nenya of Galadriel is mentioned:



> _Unfinished Tales - The History of Galadriel and Celeborn and of Amroth King of Lórien_
> 
> *It was at this time she [Galadriel] received Nenya, the White Ring, from Celebrimbor, and by its power the realm of Lórinand was strengthened and made beautiful; but its power upon her was great also and unforeseen, for it increased her latent desire for the Sea and for return into the West, so that her joy in Middle-earth was diminished.*


 
I would contend that this ties in quite appropriately with _Letter _#_131_ apropos the dangers of attempting to ward off decay through the use of magic and the effect it has on Elvish bearers of the Three. Was this effect of the Three Rings a design of Ilúvatar (perhaps through the _Marring of Arda_)?



> _Unfinished Tales - The Istari_
> 
> *'For,' said he, 'great labours and perils lie before you, and lest your task prove too great and wearisome, take this Ring for your aid and comfort...' ... Warm and eager was his [Gandalf's] spirit (and it was enhanced by the ring Narya) ... only those that knew him well glimpsed the flame that was within...*


 
So here it is elucidated that Narya has the ability to _aid and comfort_ which is significantly ambiguous. It also stipulates the enhancesment of his spirit (or being) which is also mentioned in _Letter _#_131 _and a few other sources. Was this _flame _that was barely known a derivative of the Ring Narya or just a literary description of Gandalf's character? Was it a reference to the Flame Imperishable? Perhaps of even greater import however is whether or not Gandalf's mission would have been successful without the possession of Narya. Any thoughts?

This small excerpt I find particularly interesting especially as the power of the Three Rings is for the _prevention of decay_ and the subsidiary _enhancement of the natural powers of the possessor_:



> _Unfinished Tales - The Hunt for the Ring_
> 
> *But the Lord of Morgul ... That this would prove to be not far from the hated land of Lórien seemed to him not unlikely, if it was not indeed within the fences of Galadriel. But the power of the White Ring he would not defy, nor enter yet into Lórien.*


 
The _enhancement _of the being of Galadriel warded off not only decay but potential enemies as great as the Witch-king of Angmar himself. This _enhancement_ must have been of great significance. However it is also obvious that Galadriel's pre-existing inherent power was already considerably great without Nenya on her finger. 

It states also in _Letter _#_181 - To Michael Straight [drafts] _that the Three *"included the healing of the real damages of malice"*. Would this therefore extend to the material body of the possessor if damaged by the malice of another? Was Narya in anyway involved with the "_healing_" of Gandalf atop Celebdil after the battle with Durin's Bane? 

In _Letter_ #_301 - From a letter to Donald Swann_ Gandalf, bearer of the Ring of Fire is given the title "_Kindler_" in relation to the Ring itself and this is critical to the representation of him through the fireworks display in the beginning of _The Fellowship of the Ring_. Did the Ring of Fire then perhaps enable a more open display of power by Gandalf or did it determine how Gandalf's power was displayed? Gandalf uses fire against the Nazgûl at Weathertop and arguably against the Balrog (which may not make sense using fire against fire ). 

Let's not forget the blatant portrayal of inherent being by Galadriel either when she is tempted by the One Ring when Frodo offers it to her without question. The narrative describes the illumination of her person through the ring borne upon her finger. Were these Rings, although unsullied by the hand of Sauron, still perverted to evil through the _purpose_ of their creation (not only for preservation but also for the _mechanisti_c aspect of the assertion of will in the domination of others - the evil motive of magic)? 

What truly were the respective powers of the Three Rings? How did the jewels with which they were forged effect their usage and the effect on the bearer?

You'll have to excuse the severe lack of structure of this thread but it's damn late and I'm just fighting sleep now. Look forward to any responses...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 1, 2009)

RIP TTF...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Bucky (Feb 6, 2009)

*I always thought it odd that the Ring of Sapphire, Vilya, wasn't water. You know, blue = water.....
I know, blue = sky too.
Although both water & air are clear like diamonds in actuality.

Plus, Elrond had Vilya & what does he use to keep the Black Riders froim taking the Ring from Frodo when they enter the territory of Rivendel?
A flood; water......

As far as Gandalf having help from the Ring being raised from the dead, nice thought, but I'm not buying it: "Naked I was sent back." He was sent back by somebody to complete his mission, no lucky break that he happened to have a Ring of Power.
Besides, let us not forget that the Ring of Power did not help Gil-Galad much when he died.

As for Narya helping Gandalf with his magic, I would think there is no question it enhanced his ability.

*

The enhancement of the being of Galadriel warded off not only decay but potential enemies as great as the Witch-king of Angmar himself​
*We see that Elrond posessed this power also when the Black Riders try to cross the Bruinen & the river rises in flood & sweeps the Riders away.*

Gandalf uses fire against the Nazgûl at Weathertop and arguably against the Balrog 

*Well, you have to use what you have......

But, what doees the text say?

"Ever I hewed him" - Gandalf uses Glamdring.

'Thunder & lightning they said, smote upon Celebdil, and leaped back broken into tongues of fire." - obviously fire vs. fire.

"I threw down my enemy." - hand to hand combat (possibly).

So, Gandalf uses more than just 'magical fire'.


*


----------



## Illuin (Feb 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by Úlairi
> _What truly were the respective powers of the Three Rings? How did the jewels with which they were forged effect their usage and the effect on the bearer?_


 
There is nothing written about the _jewels_ themselves being a factor distinguishing the different characteristics and functions of the Three; or having an actual effect on the bearer (which doesn’t rule out that possibility). The only hypothetical connection I could make comes from this quote:



> *Morgoth’s Ring - Myths Transformed Text - VII*
> 
> *Sauron’s power was not (for example) in gold as such, but in a particular form or shape made of a particular portion of total gold. Morgoth’s power was disseminated throughout Gold, if nowhere absolute (for he did not create Gold) it was nowhere absent. (It was this Morgoth-element in matter, indeed, which was a prerequisite for 'such' magic and other evils as Sauron practiced with it and upon it.) *


 
Also:



> *Morgoth’s Ring - Myths Transformed Text VII*
> 
> *It is quite possible, of course, that certain 'elements' or conditions of matter had attracted Morgoth’s special attention (mainly, unless in the remote past, for reasons of his own plans). For example, all gold (in Middle-earth) seems to have had a specially 'evil' trend - but not silver.*


 
Since different substances seem to have a higher concentration of the "Morgoth-element" than others (as in gold), perhaps the different elements making up the jewels is what defined their different characteristics, and subsequent "functions". These different properties (because of the different elements) that were used for good when Sauron was not wearing The One Ring would have been greatly magnified and turned to evil when "activated" (metaphysical chemistry ) by Sauron’s influence when wearing The One. Also, had Sauron regained the Three Elven Rings he would have used them to create "timeless evil" (prevent decay, but in a negative sense, and far more effectively) in Middle-earth; using each Ring in accordance to its inherent properties and function. But this can not be documented, so whether or not the make-up of the jewels (i.e. concentration of the Morgoth-element) had anything to do with the characteristics and functions of the Three is anyone’s guess. 



Just a side note here, but do you think that because the "_Morgoth-element in matter was a prerequisite for 'such' magic and other evils as Sauron practiced with it and upon it_"; this is why the Ring had absolutely no power over Tom Bombadil? 



> *The Lord of The Rings - The Council Of Elrond*
> 
> *"Could we not still send messages to him and obtain his help? asked Erestor. It seems that he has a power even over the Ring. No, I should not put it so, said Gandalf. Say rather that the Ring has no power over him. He is his own master. But he cannot alter the Ring itself, nor break its power over others."*


 
If he was in Arda before Melkor (subject to debate); then his physical form or _hröa_ (if he in fact had one) would have been formed with the complete absence of a Morgoth-element (a prerequisite for such magic and other evils etc.). Thus, without a "link" or "oneness" with the marred erma; there would be no way for the power of the Ring to "transmit" or "communicate" with him; being that the Morgoth-element within the _hröa _was the only possible "*medium*", and/or means of receiving the Ring’s "transmissions".


----------



## Bucky (Feb 8, 2009)

Illuin said:


> If he was in Arda before Melkor (subject to debate); then his physical form or _hröa_ (if he in fact had one) would have been formed with the complete absence of a Morgoth-element (a prerequisite for such magic and other evils etc.). Thus, without a "link" or "oneness" with the marred erma; there would be no way for the power of the Ring to "transmit" or "communicate" with him; being that the Morgoth-element within the _hröa _was the only possible "*medium*", and/or means of receiving the Ring’s "transmissions".




*I always felt Bombadil was there before Melkor.....

If one reads the text, it says:

"He (Tom) knew the dark under the stars when it was fearless - before the Dark Lord came from the Outside."

The only time before fear was before Melkor came......

On your gold corruption thing, very good!
I'll buy that too because the One Ring has only gold. 

The other Three Rings, they have each their own jewels, but as for them being corrupted, who's to say that the Elven-smiths did not use stones that were mined originally in Valinor & therefore uncorrupted?

The Noldor did bring jewels out of Valinor with them & wouldn't you think they'd use the very best stones they had for the Three Rings?

We're only talking three very small rocks here.......

Just a thought. *


----------

